# Red Compax Paratrooper offered to me, but...



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2013)

In recently did a number of CL listings requesting "your old bike before you scrap it". I have had a number of calls about basement, attic and barn finds that people want to know if I'm interested. Most are late 70s and newer bikes of no interest but, a call yesterday peaked my interest.
 This is a Columbia "Compax Paratrooper" ( no serial number given yet) that is in the civilian red color. "Sports Traveler"
I see there is a following on these but, the values concensus seems a bit contradictory.
Not that I need this bike but, as a collector of more than I really need my addiction says grab it.

Any idea if it is worth snatching and if so what is a fair price to offer. 
If anyone is interested in this I can do what I can to help secure it.
But if it is a wise investment then I may get it.

Thanks in advance....also was this really considered a ladies model. Conflicting research indicates that the missing top bar was because it was designed for easy dismounting.
I have read Mr.Columbia's "Military bike page" and a few other posts including militarymonarks recent military advertisement.

JD








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 17, 2013)

These were not Ladies Models. I guess today they would be called unisex as they were marketed to both genders. The one you have there is a postwar model and is well worth picking up. I have 6 Compax's myself. The condition looks to be fair with rusted rims. If you can pick it up for less than $200 I think you would be doing good. Not that I recommend it by there are some who are taking the folding handle bars off and selling them on eBay falsely claiming they are the earlier version Torrington folding bars or even Kelly bars. They often get more money than the complete bike is worth.

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id115.html

More on value, I've seen Compax's in near mint condition go for as high as $600 and rusty ones for about $100 if that gives a better idea of the price range. $200 - $300 seems to be the average for complete ones.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Ken.
It does seem to be complete as per all the research.
The one concern is the tires and wheels. Found what I've read, these 1.25" tires are hard to find. Obviously if I was get this one, it would need to be a rideable survivor.
 Are these tire sizes hard to find? And if not, what would be the expected costs for replacements?

Thanks again for the awesome website you have. Some great research info.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2013)

I did a little more reading on your website and see the advertisement for 1942 without the extra bracing and the description of the tires size was 26x1 3/8". But, in 1940 literature there was a 26x1 1/4" option.

Also, the advertisement for the 1945 model did show the extra bracing. But, the depiction shows the detachment joint as being the earlier 3" higher position.  I think the 3" higher joint was the earlier version or was it the newer models...??

Once I secure the serial number then the mystery of the year will be solved.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 17, 2013)

Just bring a wheel into your local bike shop to fit up the tires. I did and they turned out to be Schwinn S-6 size. They were in stock and not expensive. You should not have a problem finding them. I think your bike is an early postwar model. 1946-48 would be my guess. Later models than that had a Parachute design on the frame. It's defiantly not a military model or a pre-war type. As you said, once you get the s/n you will know for sure.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 17, 2013)

Basically there is 5 frame styles associated with the Westfield made Compax bikes. 

1) pre-war lightweight (1940-1942)

2) Military lightweight (1942 or 1943-1945)

3) Military balloon tire (1942 or 1943-1945)

4) Postwar lightweight ( 1946-1952)

5) Postwar Balloon tire (1946-1949)

 It is possible for there to be some overlaps in the years.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2013)

Serial as per the seller...K185***...1946
No M* prefix stamping. But the red color told me there wouldn't be.
Seller wants $150...too much  in my opinion.
But, this research has been fun....as that's what keeps me enthused in this hobby.
Always learning and never embarrassed to ask "what do you know" here on the CABE.
Some great reference material at our finger tips.
The search continues

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 17, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Serial as per the seller...K185***...1946
> No M* prefix stamping. But the red color told me there wouldn't be.
> Seller wants $150...too much  in my opinion.
> But, this research has been fun....as that's what keeps me enthused in this hobby.
> ...




I would offer $100 and see if he goes down to at least $125. The bars are worth that.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2013)

When he first found this in their new old home's basement a couple of years ago, they apparently had a yard sale and this bike was for sale. He said someone offered him $150 and he turned it down, then the guy returned the next day (he assumed after doing some research on the bike) and offered another $25 ($175) and he figured at that point he had a bigger money maker than the return buyer was willing to offer. He felt the buyer was too excited and made an assumption it had value. 
Then realized that these didn't bring mush of interest on the ebay listings he was following. 
So you may be right that he may settle for less after he realizes this isn't a honeyhole of a find.

I'm not interested though


----------

